# Endometriosis leading to IBS?



## monika (Jan 27, 2002)

Hi,i read in a magazine that there have been cases of IBS from Endometriosis. i have been told i have IBS and earlier had a scare of Endometriosis. Does anyone know of any connections???


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Moved to *Women's Issues* forum.Use the *Hop To* below to jump there.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

My infertility dr told me that my IBS symptoms could be caused/aggravated by my endometriosis. I started having symptoms of both at about the same time. The reason he said is that endometriosis implants secrete prostaglandins which cause P, D and G, and in some people C.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

YES, there is a connection. Over 60% of people with Endo have severe IBS, according to one survey that I read. Make sure your gastro and gyno work together. (I have both).


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=37&t=000034&p=


----------



## GraceFromSoCal (Feb 1, 2002)

I had severe endometriosis and adenomyosis starting in my pre-teens and ending at 22 with a hysterectomy. I've also had IBS-D all my life. My teens/early 20s were spent doubled over in pain...cramping from one thing (endometriosis) or another (IBS). Until now, I've never even heard of anyone drawing a connection between the two...this is definitely extremely interesting.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

I don't know if there is a connection but I started presenting with both adenomysosis and IBS symptoms at the same time...Based on what I have read on this BB, it seems possible...Nat


----------

